

Fusion producing net positive energy for the first time - marojejian
https://www.llnl.gov/news/aroundthelab/2014/Feb/NR-14-02-06.html#.UvwM_0JdWZN

======
stormqloud
It's good that it's coming from a govt lab and not some crackpot.

Hopefully results will get duplicated!

